# MacBook shipment: "Shipment exception"



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone else who has ordered a MacBook get a "Shipment Exception", "Delay beyond our control" from FedEx? Just curious to see if I'm the only one or not.

*Edit: * Wow, almost like magic, it just jumped from Shanghai to Anchorage after 1 refresh. Nevermind, delete this thread plz


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Now that's fast 1 refresh to go from Shanghai to Anchorage, can't be CP


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Got the same message earlier today and now it is listed as having shipped out of Anchorage already.

Did you order expedited or standard shipping?


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Standard shipping. It left China this morning, and just a few minutes ago left Anchorage. Expected delivery date is before 6pm on Friday.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

AdamS said:


> Standard shipping. It left China this morning, and just a few minutes ago left Anchorage. Expected delivery date is before 6pm on Friday.


You might want the check again. I ordered mine standard shipping and it was scanned in at Mississauga at 7:04 this morning.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

mine only says info transmitted to fedex


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

not impossible. My powerbook arrived in less than 3 days after i ordered. and that was on standard shipping. so considering it took them 1 day to BTO it, that means the actual shipping only took 1-2 days in transit.


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> You might want the check again. I ordered mine standard shipping and it was scanned in at Mississauga at 7:04 this morning.


Likewise. Mine is sitting there now.. agh.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

AdamS said:


> Likewise. Mine is sitting there now.. agh.


Well at least we know they're keeping each other company ... 

I should not have been so hasty to suggest it may be delievered today. I recall a similar situation with the last machine I ordered where it stayed in Mississauga for quite a while (read a few days) waiting for Canada Customs clearance. Hopefully Friday ...


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, I had the same thing when I ordered my PowerBook G4. It sat it Mississauga for a few days. Like you say though, hopefully Friday, or this long weekend will seem extra long...


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

On the truck baby, coming today!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

mycatsnameis said:


> On the truck baby, coming today!


wow!
I wish I had some updated on the shipping.. I've been stuck on this since early yesteray morning...
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="555"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#e6e6e6"><td height="15">
</td> <td class="small" valign="top">*May 18, 2006* </td> <td class="small" align="right" valign="top"> 10:07 PM</td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top"> <!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan --> * Left origin * </td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top">SUZHOU CN </td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top"> </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#e6e6e6"> <td height="15">
</td> <td class="small" valign="top"> 
</td> <td class="small" align="right" valign="top"> 7:43 PM</td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top"> <!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan --> Picked up </td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top">SUZHOU CN </td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top"> Package received after FedEx cutoff </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#e6e6e6"> <td height="15">
</td> <td class="small" valign="top"> 
</td> <td class="small" align="right" valign="top"> 11:02 AM</td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top"> <!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan --> Package data transmitted to FedEx </td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top"> 
</td> <td>
 </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff">
 </td> <td>
 </td> <td class="small" valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Woot!

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=555 border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#999999><TD class=subheaderwhite1 colSpan=2>Date/Time</TD><TD>

</TD><TD width=1 bgColor=#e6e6e6 height=1>







</TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=subheaderwhite1>Activity</TD><TD>

</TD><TD width=1 bgColor=#e6e6e6 height=1>







</TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=subheaderwhite1>Location</TD><TD>

</TD><TD width=1 bgColor=#e6e6e6 height=1>







</TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=subheaderwhite1>Details</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>*May 19, 2006* </TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>11:20 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->*Delivered *</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>TORONTO, ON </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>8:43 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->On FedEx vehicle for delivery </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>DON MILLS, ON </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>8:34 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->At local FedEx facility </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>DON MILLS, ON </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>*May 18, 2006* </TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>7:04 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->At dest sort facility </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>MISSISSAUGA, ON </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>3:31 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Departed FedEx location </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>MEMPHIS, TN </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>12:13 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Arrived at FedEx location </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>MEMPHIS, TN </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#e6e6e6></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>*May 17, 2006* </TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>3:06 PM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Departed FedEx location </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>ANCHORAGE, AK </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>1:46 PM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Arrived at FedEx location </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>ANCHORAGE, AK </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>10:49 PM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Shipment exception </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>SHANGHAI CN </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>Delay beyond our control </TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>6:06 PM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Left origin </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>SUZHOU CN </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>11:29 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Picked up </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top>SUZHOU CN </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#e6e6e6><TD height=15>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right>10:18 AM</TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top><!-- only do bold for the first(latest) scan -->Package data transmitted to FedEx </TD><TD>

</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD><TD>

</TD><TD class=small vAlign=top></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Not bad for free standard shipping.

Now I should add that this is not for me but for my neice who's going off to college in the fall. Mind you she doesn't know she's getting it and it's a long long time till school starts .

Christmas for me comes when the Merom chip gets slotted into the next major MBP upgrade, and if you believe the chip ship projections, Christmas is coming early this year   .


----------

